# New guy here -  Camp Chef Smoke Vault 24 on the way



## daBIGKAHUNA (Jan 4, 2018)

I dropped in the roll call and introduced myself - thought Id stick my head in here and say hello and possibly get some advice. After toying with the idea of getting a smoker for a while I went ahead and followed through. Ordered a Smoke Vault 24 that, after multiple delays, should be here next week. I admit I found this place after I ordered the smoker but even after digging around here a bit I still think I made a good choice for the money. 

I know a couple of you have the SV24 and I am particularly interested in hearing from you guys though all advice is welcomed.  I have a couple questions one is about the quantity of wood to start with and the frequency in which to check to see if it needs to be replenished. I'd like to minimize the number of times during a cook that I open the smoker door in hopes of holding a temp more consistently for the duration.  Would also like to hear thoughts on either covering the wood tray with HD foil or wrap the chunks/chips in HD foil or just leaving the pan open. My main goal is to learn how control smoke and temp.....If I can get that figured out I figure cooking proficiency will follow. I am not looking to mod this smoker right out of the box. I plan on cooking primarily Pork Butt, Pork Ribs, Brisket and occasionally chicken to start.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.A few of the guys that have the SV24 are on here daily and will be able to help you with your questions- very professionally I might add.Al and Chile come to mind....


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jan 4, 2018)

I have the SV18, but I am guessing they are pretty much the same. I haven't used it in a while because I got a kamado. I think the SV is a good smoker and I never really did any mods to mine either. I never wrapped the chip pan or anything like that. I don't know what type of wood you have available, but I would buy the Western chunks from Walmart. Some would be too big so I would hack them down. 

I am sure you already know this, but its a good idea to get another thermometer to monitor temps. I always ran the probes through the top vent of the smoker and it seemed to work for me.


----------



## daBIGKAHUNA (Jan 5, 2018)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I have the SV18, but I am guessing they are pretty much the same. I haven't used it in a while because I got a kamado. I think the SV is a good smoker and I never really did any mods to mine either. I never wrapped the chip pan or anything like that. I don't know what type of wood you have available, but I would buy the Western chunks from Walmart. Some would be too big so I would hack them down.
> 
> I am sure you already know this, but its a good idea to get another thermometer to monitor temps. I always ran the probes through the top vent of the smoker and it seemed to work for me.



Thanks for the heads up on the wood. I had no idea Walmart sold it - I've seen it online at Home Depot and Lowes and figured I'd start there. Plan on starting with Pecan and once I get a feel I'll try blending in some Hickory.  I got a Maverick ET-733  thermometer - not sure if its the greatest but it'll do to start off. How about temp control? I admit I went off the reviews when I decided on the SV24 and one of the things all the reviews said was that it maintained heat better than a lot of others and had a wide temp range....reading on here that may not be the case.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!
I have had a SV24 for several years, it doesn't need any mods, other than replacing the door therm, yes the door leaks smoke & the therm is not accurate. I actually drilled a second hole down a little from the therm & put a second one in.
But you can do the same thing with a dual probe remote therm, like a Maverick. And put it right on the grate where you are smoking. After a while you will be able to tell just by looking at the size of the flame, what temp the smoker is running at. As far as the door leak I wouldn't worry about it. The burner is big enough to hold any temp up to 400 degrees, and it recovers almost immediately when you open it to add a wood chunk. I usually start the smoker with a combo of wood chunks & chips, then just add a chunk every hour or so, when it stops smoking. I buy wood splits, and use my chop saw to make disks about 1" thick. This is what I use for my chunks. I also use lava rock in the water pan, with water. When the water evaporates, the lava rock still acts as a heat sink. Here is how I set it up to start.







Hope this helps!
Al


----------



## daBIGKAHUNA (Jan 5, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> I have had a SV24 for several years, it doesn't need any mods, other than replacing the door therm, yes the door leaks smoke & the therm is not accurate. I actually drilled a second hole down a little from the therm & put a second one in.
> But you can do the same thing with a dual probe remote therm, like a Maverick. And put it right on the grate where you are smoking. After a while you will be able to tell just by looking at the size of the flame, what temp the smoker is running at. As far as the door leak I wouldn't worry about it. The burner is big enough to hold any temp up to 400 degrees, and it recovers almost immediately when you open it to add a wood chunk. I usually start the smoker with a combo of wood chunks & chips, then just add a chunk every hour or so, when it stops smoking. I buy wood splits, and use my chop saw to make disks about 1" thick. This is what I use for my chunks. I also use lava rock in the water pan, with water. When the water evaporates, the lava rock still acts as a heat sink. Here is how I set it up to start.
> View attachment 349568
> ...



It does help and thanks for responding. I will definitely consider the lava rock idea. Rather that than sand for sure. What is the lowest temp you can hold consistently?


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jan 5, 2018)

daBIGKAHUNA said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the wood. I had no idea Walmart sold it - I've seen it online at Home Depot and Lowes and figured I'd start there. Plan on starting with Pecan and once I get a feel I'll try blending in some Hickory.  I got a Maverick ET-733  thermometer - not sure if its the greatest but it'll do to start off. How about temp control? I admit I went off the reviews when I decided on the SV24 and one of the things all the reviews said was that it maintained heat better than a lot of others and had a wide temp range....reading on here that may not be the case.


The temp control reminded me that I guess I did one mod to mine. I picked up a King Kooker regulator from Academy. I think it was only $25. It made the flame control much easier for me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2018)

daBIGKAHUNA said:


> It does help and thanks for responding. I will definitely consider the lava rock idea. Rather that than sand for sure. What is the lowest temp you can hold consistently?



Honestly I don't use the SV for sausage, so the lowest temp I use it for is 225 & it will stay there all day. If your looking for a smoker to use to make sausage & you need to get it down to around 120, this is very hard to do even with a needle valve, because the flame wants to blow out with the slightest breeze. I have a MES for sausage.
Al


----------



## daBIGKAHUNA (Jan 6, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Honestly I don't use the SV for sausage, so the lowest temp I use it for is 225 & it will stay there all day. If your looking for a smoker to use to make sausage & you need to get it down to around 120, this is very hard to do even with a needle valve, because the flame wants to blow out with the slightest breeze. I have a MES for sausage.
> Al



After reading a few threads I got the impression that sub 200's might be problematic with the SV24 - wont be and issue for me for while though like any other hobby - once you get it down you look to branch out. I still think I made a good choice.  The needle valve still looks like a good cheap mod that I my look at down the road.

Any advice on cleaning and maintenance? Also - is there anyway to bolt casters to the legs?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2018)

daBIGKAHUNA said:


> After reading a few threads I got the impression that sub 200's might be problematic with the SV24 - wont be and issue for me for while though like any other hobby - once you get it down you look to branch out. I still think I made a good choice.  The needle valve still looks like a good cheap mod that I my look at down the road.
> 
> Any advice on cleaning and maintenance? Also - is there anyway to bolt casters to the legs?



I hadn't thought about putting castors on the legs cause mine sits in the same place all the time. But my MES is sitting on one of those small furniture movers. I'm sure the SV would fit on there too. Harbor freight sells them really cheap.
https://www.harborfreight.com/catal...atured+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=furniture+dolly
As far as cleaning it I just knock the loose stuff off the walls and ceiling every once in a while. I use lava rock & water in the water pan & put an aluminum pan above the water pan to catch any grease. Other than that I always spray the grates with Pam before using them, then brush them off with a grill brush when I'm done cooking. I also do a lot of smoking with the meat in pans with some kind of broth. I think you still get plenty of smoke on the food & it is juicier than just putting the meat on the grate. Of course there is virtually no cleanup either.

Al


----------



## daBIGKAHUNA (Jan 9, 2018)

Tis the season


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2018)

I guess you got your new toy!
That's way too much smoke, if your using chips, I would switch to chunks.
Al


----------



## daBIGKAHUNA (Jan 9, 2018)

smokinal said:


> I guess you got your new toy!
> That's way too much smoke, if your using chips, I would switch to chunks.
> Al



Figured it was - Walmart didnt have any Pecan chunks so I picked up a bag of hickory chips to season it. Will attempt cooking in it this weekend.


----------

